# Tandem transport... anyone use the 1Up USA roof rack?



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

I use the 1up hitch rack and I love it. I see that they also make a tandem roof rack. Anyone here own/use one? Thoughts, impressions?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

1Up makes a great product. I built my own rooftop tandem rack before 1Up started making their own. My rack is based off a Thule Sidewinder that I mounted to an aluminum channel. 

I like my rack, but the One Up is nicer and probably holds the tandem better because both wheel have uprights to support the bike. I still use a strap to keep the tandem from swaying.

For the price, it's a nice rack. We are getting two roof mount racks for 1Up to use with our single bikes. They are super popular in the East where there are made (NC). They are rebuildable, expandable, adaptable, and there's nothing to rust of dry rot (all SS and Al).

Not having to remove the front wheel is awesome!

Keep in mind that 50# of tandem plus rack, add in wind pressure, bouncing down the road at seventy, you need a strong cross bar set up. Mine is mounted on a lumber rack on my truck.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Ben.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

we have the single roof racks also and have considered the tandem rack but one thing to consider is how high you have to lift the bike With other tandem racks you typically mount the front fork and rotate it up. I just modified a Thule/ Atoc tandem topper to accept a thru axle so it should work fine on the Jefe.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Off topic, but we carry our tandems in the back of the truck. I never liked any of the roof racks except for the Sport Works U2 tandem rack. All the other racks just never seemed stable and seemed to wobble a lot when moving at highway speeds. The Sport Works rack was a superior design and I'd even retrofit ours for the fat bike if I did not have the truck. It's too bad that Thule killed it when they bought Sport Works...


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks again for the feedback guys. I think I am going to give the 1up a shot. The hitch rack I use today is very stable...and simple to load. I know it may be tougher to load, but being that it is a tandem, I'm guaranteed to have someone to help.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Bacons said:


> Thanks again for the feedback guys. I think I am going to give the 1up a shot. The hitch rack I use today is very stable...and simple to load. I know it may be tougher to load, but being that it is a tandem, I'm guaranteed to have someone to help.


It's a good choice ata fair price, 1Up makes great products.

You will probably still want to use a strap to prevent side to side "bobble".

No need to go fancy, I use a single cam strap attached to either side of my forward crossbar, looped over the stem, when tensioned it keeps the tandem stable, which reduces wear and tear on the rack and rack mount/bars.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*My solution to wobble*



ds2199 said:


> ...All the other racks just never seemed stable and seemed to wobble a lot when moving at highway speeds....


Here's my solution to stiffening things up. It's an aluminium tube with a frame strap cannibalized from another rack on the bike end, and the fork from an appliance wheel to secure it to the camper top.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

akexpress said:


> I just modified a Thule/ Atoc tandem topper to accept a thru axle so it should work fine on the Jefe.


Got any pics on this setup???
I'm using a Thule rack on my Scion XB


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Still haven't pulled the trigger. Anyone use the Rockymounts Tandem Tailpipe?


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

I used it for about a year not a bad rack...
Now using a Thule


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The thing with tandems is they are heavy, long, and bulky. They are akward to run on a hitch mount as they are really wide and you have to remove a wheel or two, but they are also a bear to mount on a roof rack because they are really heavy and awkard.

I tried a bunch of setups before converting a Thule Sidearm to a tandem mount. My favorite was mounting it the bedrail on my truck. This worked great, but the mount was not secure enough, so I moved the rack to the top of my lumber rack.

For me, getting a tandem on the top of a truck requires a two step ladder and some muscle, but I can do it; my wife cannot do it. If you can't carry your tandem over your head as you climb a ladder, then you need to look at removing a wheel(s).

The Jefe is light, ~45# depending on build, so it's not too heavy in comparison to other tandems.

I secure the tandem from swaying using a nylon 1" cam strap tension on two sides, wrapped once around the pilot stem/bar, works great.



Bacons said:


> Still haven't pulled the trigger. Anyone use the Rockymounts Tandem Tailpipe?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you'll love my new truck bed rack( the MultiTaskR) which will be shown shortly( still working on the patent) it fits near the tail gate and hold everything from lumber, kayaks, SUP's, surf boards and bikes, with unique mounts for each. I have a Ventana tandem and it has been tested with the tandem.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

As long as it will fit my truck with a topper in place.



Hurricane Jeff said:


> Sounds like you'll love my new truck bed rack( the MultiTaskR) which will be shown shortly( still working on the patent) it fits near the tail gate and hold everything from lumber, kayaks, SUP's, surf boards and bikes, with unique mounts for each. I have a Ventana tandem and it has been tested with the tandem.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Your bike, or lumber, kayak, etc, will be secured in the bed of the truck, so youll only have to lift it into the bed.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

We have the 1UP USA rack with the extended wheelbase mounting plate. The extended mount is terribly flexible but I was able to stiffen it up by bolting a 80/20 aluminum extrusion to the mounting plate. I'll snap a few pics. I'm really happy with the rack now with the modification.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

I made a rack that has rear wheel mounts that slide to fit different wheelbases. A carrier with a front wheel mount that can slide the length of the channel would make loading tandems super easy, IMO. Lift the front wheel into the carrier at the rear of the vehicle, lock down the wheel, lift the rear wheel and push the whole bike forward until the rear wheel is in the channel. Lock the front wheel carrier to the channel so it doesn't slide, and strap in the rear wheel, or maybe a 1up usa style rear wheel retainer for additional support.


----------

